# ogni nostra concessione



## Boursicoton

Buena sera,
Non riesco a tradurre la parole nel testo seguente in francese :..."  Quando sarà il momento. Ho deciso  che d'ora in avanti voi dovrete giocarvi *ogni nostra concessione*."
 Si tratta di giocare  a scacchi.
Chi puo  aiutarmi?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Boursicoton,

Dovresti precisare un po' di più, con qualche frase supplementare, perché mi sembra che qualcosa non quadri esattamente con una partita a scacchi, cioè non riguardi direttamente quel gioco e alluda ad altro...

Matou.

PS: Hai un messaggio privato.


----------



## Boursicoton

Allora  preciso che è la storia di un uomo in una 'prigione' all'interno della quale languiva da mesi (Prigioniero di nazisti).
Un giorno, il suo aguzzino (in fatto Martin Bormann) gli propone una partita a scacchi  (il nostro prigioniero era un campione della nobile arte degli scacchi) e la sua condizione di prigioniero migliorerà.
Spero sarà sufficiente.
 Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Comme ça se présente, je dirais  "tout/toute - faveur/traitement de faveur/privilège/permission/concession - de notre part". Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Boursicoton

Buongiorno,
 Direi "toute concession de notre part" o piuttosto in un senso  restrittivo " sans concession de notre part" per dire che sarà  costretto di giocare per avere una migliora situazione in carcere o sarà peggiore.
 Grazie e Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, je ne pense pas que le sens soit "sans concession de notre part", mais plutôt qu'il devra se mériter, se gagner, risquer aux échecs toute amélioration de sa détention. 
J'ai seulement pensé aujourd'hui à regarder dans le Treccani.*Giocarsi*: Con la particella pron., giocarsi qualche cosa, arrischiarla al gioco: si giocherebbe anche la camicia; iperb., si giocherebbe l’anima, l’osso del collo, di chi è accanito giocatore o rischia tutto nel gioco; fig., mettere in pericolo, esporre temerariamente: giocarsi la vita, la salute, il credito, la reputazione​


----------

